# how much should i sell my bearded dragon for?



## klipsch20 (Jan 5, 2013)

i have a bearded dragon that is about 1 1/2 - 2 years old, he is perfectly healthy except he bit off about half his tail when he was younger. i am selling him, the cage, its a 30x12x12 cage (20 gal long) it comes with the UV light, day and night lights. in the cage is walnut choppings bedding, and will come with extra bedding, a water dish, a stick he sleeps on and a rock that he absolutley loves. also calcium spray and a big container of his food pellets (he also loves romaine lettuce and any insect)


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

The dragon itself is pretty much worthless unless its high end with paperwork, there are ALOT of beardies needing new homes and they are easy enough to find for free.


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

The market is flooded with beardies so you probably wont get much for the beardie itself.

Whats more important? The amount you sell for or your beardie going to a loving FOREVER home!? In my personal opinion, i think finding a good home for the beardie is much more important than how much you get!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Very little.


You'd have to sell the beardie first.. possibly £20 - £30. Then sell the viv to somebody who needs one for a leopard gecko or something of a similar size. The viv is nowhere near big enough for a beardie, so if you sell it as a kit the buyer will need to buy a new one.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

This annoys me , and is the reason there are so many beardies that people cant really sell, why get one if you dont intend to keep it for its life??


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

micky0 said:


> why get one if you dont intend to keep it for its life??


People do intend to keep them for its life. They also take marriage vows 'till death do they part', but life doesn't always work out that way. Relationships break down and peoples circumstances change so they can't keep their pet(s).


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

yeah yeah, and a lot of people simply just get bored or dont realise how much it costs to look after them properly . Such a shame the animals have to suffer, I got one of a guy who simply lost interest. End result a very sick dragon was sold to me and died 5 weeks later


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah definitely, but i'm just saying that there are more than one reason why people get rid.

I got rid of my beardie a couple of years ago when I lost my job. It was either spend money feeding everything (beardie, collared lizard, three leos and a royal) and paying for heating etc, or sell them to pay the bills.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Meko said:


> yeah definitely, but i'm just saying that there are more than one reason why people get rid.
> 
> I got rid of my beardie a couple of years ago when I lost my job. It was either spend money feeding everything (beardie, collared lizard, three leos and a royal) and paying for heating etc, or sell them to pay the bills.


Oh I know things happen , but the most part with beardies is lack of knowledge sadly. A lot of people dont realise the UV needs changing at 6 months and how much they cost. It makes me sad when you see them all on pre loved. I was just asking why the sell .


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Micky, you weren't "just asking" anything. Read your post again and consider if anyone would see that as "just asking".

:bash:


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

Why on this forum does this always happen? All the bloke is asking for a suitable price- Jeeeeeez. You are not adding anything positive by saying stupid comments, so why the heck say them?!?! 

The Beardie as mentioned isn't worth selling for a lot- the most important thing is a suitable home. So if you are putting him up for a small re home fee make sure you don't get some numpty thinking it is a good idea to have it just because it is cheap! Check peoples set ups etc. The viv and equipment might be worth around £40 maybe £45. 

Good luck


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

micky0 said:


> This annoys me , and is the reason there are so many beardies that people cant really sell,( why get one if you dont intend to keep it for its life??)))


yes this is my post, I dont need to read again ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ at the end of my post is the only question I asked , And yes it does annoy me how many end up being sacked off as I stated .It happens too much and I will say so OK :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

henryfreston said:


> Why on this forum does this always happen? All the bloke is asking for a suitable price- Jeeeeeez. You are not adding anything positive by saying stupid comments, so why the heck say them?!?!
> 
> The Beardie as mentioned isn't worth selling for a lot- the most important thing is a suitable home. So if you are putting him up for a small re home fee make sure you don't get some numpty thinking it is a good idea to have it just because it is cheap! Check peoples set ups etc. The viv and equipment might be worth around £40 maybe £45.
> 
> Good luck


I will ask and comment how I like thanks ,The reason I did so is written in the post after that , Thats what makes this forum , this forum .Your giving your opinion in your above post are you not ?????:whistling2:


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Leave the thread alone now eh Micky? I can't be bothered arguing, life's too short. Other people have given answers, you just want to get on your high horse because you are obviously perfect in every way. Circumstances change sometimes. End of.


----------

